# Blake skull seeds



## PotSmokinSaint (Feb 9, 2012)

I just wanted to know if anybody ever ordered from them?  I see them on the attitude site and wanted to know if they were good.  Sorry I meant say black sell.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 9, 2012)

They are relatively new. Added to attitude just a few months ago. I've looked but haven't tried their stuff.


Black skull I think you mean


----------



## Ravenchild (Apr 10, 2012)

I got a pack of pineapple gum haven't popped any yet


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 10, 2012)

we had a black skull member here for a while caused a bit of a stir---may have been the same dude


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> we had a black skull member here for a while caused a bit of a stir---may have been the same dude



LOL--I remember him (her)....someone who started out as somebody else and then came back as black skull with that irritating haiku style of writing.  I don't think he (she) was a breeder though (didn't seem to know enough to be a breeder), I think he was just growing black skull.


----------

